# Your betta's favorite food treats?



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

What are some of your betta's favorite treats? My adult/juvenile bettas seem to like very small bits of cooked unseasoned pulverized chicken.


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

I never knew Betta Fish could eat chicken! :shock:
Tinsel's favorite treat is bloodworms


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

This is going to sound really gross, but sometimes I chop up cricket legs, and the bettas like them...


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Sometimes I take a cooked shrimp and chop it into little bits and feed some to my fish. With the rest I'll just put it back in the freezer for another treat day. I also like feeding chicken.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Live mysis shrimp or baby amphipods are a treat I offer my bettas, but they do like small bits of bite sized frozen dethawed shrimp.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, my boys like fruit flies, too... forgot to add that.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Cricket legs and fruit flies? That is unusual. My juvenile bettas seem to like tiny pieces of beef heart.


----------



## k9m8c78 (Dec 23, 2010)

Risky loooooves bloodworms and Pearl....well she prefers fingers but is happy with anything.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My guys love live blackworms. I've been meaning to get a fruit fly culture.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

My bettas like frozen brineshrimps.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Neon loves blood worms... ALOT. 

When I first got him frozen bloodworms was the only food he'd eat for a week. Eventually he ate pellets...


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Apparently mine likes ants. We had an ant infestation in our house a few weeks ago and my dad found a creative way to kill some by giving them to my betta.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmmm, Herb seems to like nothin but pellets.. Ive tryed FD blood worms. ''Looks... eewww no thanks..swims away.''


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

When I got Howl the only thing he would eat was Bloodworms. I finally got him to eat Aqueon Betta Food after about a week. Since then he won't even touch blood worms.

Just before Christmas I found Hilkari Bio-Gold pellets and tried those on Howl, now if he sees the package he starts trying to eat through the glass to get to them. He goes crazy for them so I have made them his twice a week treat.


----------



## Blackfang773 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rhythm(my new fishy)*

Mine,i got mine today,and i gave it chicken,AND IT EATS IT LIKE CRAZY!!!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

My kids like there daily food better then anything else ...I give them new life spectrum Betta formula. They go nuts its kinda expensive but its really good for them


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have found that all of the fish I keep enjoy frozen brine shrimp. Poseidon will eat freeze-dried bloodworms when I offer them, but Rosso turns his nose up at them.


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine like my fingers Nibble nibble nibble...


----------



## EchoMoon (Apr 28, 2012)

I live in Florida, so I'm leaving a cup with water out for a couple days to get some mosquito larva in it. I'll let you know if he... bites... Har har har!


----------



## mhxistenz (Apr 7, 2012)

My boys used to devour the freeze dried bloodworm treats I'd give them every friday but now only Dexter eats them. Pig and Ghost ignore them. Picky things! They go crazy for their daily New Life Spectrum Betta Formula pellets, though. I'm going to try frozen brine shrimp this week and see how that goes. It surprised me when Pig refused the bloodworms. He gorged himself on an algae wafer a couple of weeks ago, so I figured he would eat anything. Now he's spoiled.


----------

